# Amsterdam -Venice of the north



## tomeeek07 (May 3, 2011)

Hi, I visited Amsterdam on vacation.
Tomorrow I will try to insert the first image. :cheers:


----------



## tomeeek07 (May 3, 2011)

I came to Amsterdam from Paris, by Thalys train.

Now a few picture from inside the train.
Paris Gare du Nord. 









Second class of the train.









Brussel

















Rotterdam









Schiphol Airport


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Where is the pic of Amsterdam!? :dunno:


----------



## tomeeek07 (May 3, 2011)

My train.









Pictures of railway Central Station.













































From inside:


----------



## tomeeek07 (May 3, 2011)




----------



## tomeeek07 (May 3, 2011)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice shots from Amsterdam


----------



## tomeeek07 (May 3, 2011)

^^
Thank you Christos.


----------



## Rombi (Apr 17, 2010)

tomeeek07 said:


>


I was in May in Amsterdam and everywhere were such a road works. Are they bulding another stretch of metro system?


----------



## tomeeek07 (May 3, 2011)

^^
Thanks for comment Rombi.
I was in May too. Yes, They are building another stretch of metro system. I think so


----------



## tomeeek07 (May 3, 2011)

Dam Square is a town square in Amsterdam. Its notable buildings and frequent events make it one of the most well-known and important locations in the city.




























The Royal Palace in Amsterdam is one of three palaces in the Netherlands which is at the disposal of Queen Beatrix by Act of Parliament. The palace was built as city hall during the Dutch Golden Age in the seventeenth century. The building became the royal palace of king Louis Napoleon and later of the Dutch Royal House. It is situated in the west side of Dam Square in the centre of Amsterdam, opposite the War Memorial and next to the Nieuwe Kerk.


----------



## tomeeek07 (May 3, 2011)

32.








33.








34.


----------



## tomeeek07 (May 3, 2011)

35.








36.








37.








38.








39.


----------



## Rombi (Apr 17, 2010)

Oh, I love Bloemenmarkt at Singel. 
Shops with huge variety of flowers, cheese, weed and around-weed products^^


----------



## Plaas (Dec 16, 2008)

Damrak, Flower Market... Why are tourists always led to the worst parts of Amsterdam? Nice pics, however, you had some great weather in this rainy summer.

They are building a new metro line indeed, the so-called Noord/Zuidlijn.


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

nice new thread for Amsterdam, thanks for sharing your beautiful photos...:cheers:


----------



## tomeeek07 (May 3, 2011)

^^ Thanks for comments!


----------



## CitoyenNéerlandais (Aug 25, 2011)

Thanks for posting. Yesterday I went to Amsterdam, and I still think Amsterdam is one of the finest places in the world.

Tomeeek07, where are you from? I see you have the flag of Amsterdam as profile picture, as location Kraków, and you came with the train from Paris. I’m just interested


----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)

One of the best cities in the world  Thanks for sharing your beautiful and very interesting photos


----------



## tomeeek07 (May 3, 2011)

^^ Thanks for nice comments guys.
@CitoyenNéerlandais I'm from Cracow. Last year I was on vacation in Paris n Amsterdam. 
Later will be next shots from A'dam.


----------



## tomeeek07 (May 3, 2011)

40.








41.








42.








43.


----------



## bijtkonijn (Jul 6, 2009)

Good work. I like your style.


----------



## tomeeek07 (May 3, 2011)

^^
Thanks bijtkonijn

44.








45.








46.








47.








48.








49.


----------



## hhhhh (Oct 28, 2009)

One of the best cities in the world to Live/ Visit.

*amazing pics!*


----------



## tomeeek07 (May 3, 2011)

^^ 
Thanks hhhhh


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

beautiful and charming Amsterdam...thanks for sharing your pics.:cheers:


----------



## Dancer (May 31, 2005)

its amazing on a clear blue day.


----------



## tomeeek07 (May 3, 2011)

50.








51.








52.








53.


----------



## tomeeek07 (May 3, 2011)

54.








55.








56.








57.


----------



## Wapper (Feb 24, 2011)

Aha, new pictures!
Amsterdam looks very reddish to me. Not only are the brick buildings dominant, the pavement, streets and cycling roads are also made out of red cobblestones.


----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)

Such a cool city


----------



## hhhhh (Oct 28, 2009)

Pro city.


----------



## Rombi (Apr 17, 2010)

Indeed seems to be the best city to live in.:cheers2:


----------



## tomeeek07 (May 3, 2011)

^^
Thanks for comments. 

58.








59.








60.








61.


----------



## Godius (Aug 31, 2011)

Nice updates.

@60
It seems like it is not very accessible for disabled people...


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

I was just there, it is a very nice, relaxed city with a mix of old and new.


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

thanks for the awesome updates...kay:


----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)

^^ +1 :cheers:


----------



## tomeeek07 (May 3, 2011)

^^
Thanks everyone for comments. :cheers:


----------



## tomeeek07 (May 3, 2011)

61.








62.








63.








64.








65.


----------



## tomeeek07 (May 3, 2011)

*Amsterdam Centraal*

66.








67.








68.








69.








70.


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

nice city, nice pics :cheers:


----------



## tomeeek07 (May 3, 2011)

Thanks Bogdy


----------



## cameronpaul (Jan 15, 2010)

Thanks for these photos. I like Amsterdam, particularly the 17th c houses by the canals which are wonderful but I prefer your capital Warsaw which I found more interesting and it's great to see all the restoration/new building that's going on there even though some of it is not that great.


----------



## Marco_ (Jan 15, 2006)

Wapper said:


> Aha, new pictures!
> Amsterdam looks very reddish to me. Not only are the brick buildings dominant, the pavement, streets and cycling roads are also made out of red cobblestones.


they even got a whole red district 

very new pictures


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

Great shots of Amsterdam. I noticed the Bulldog Coffeeshop is still there. Nice memories.


----------



## tomeeek07 (May 3, 2011)

Thanks for comments guys.

Next shots:
71.








72.








73.








74.








75.


----------



## tomeeek07 (May 3, 2011)

76.








77.








78.








79.








80.


----------

